# Robotic Arm Controller



## slmat27 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذه اول مشاركة لى فى هذا المنتدى و اتمنى ان تكون ليست الآخيرة 

أنا طالب فى سنة ثالثة هندسة "Mechatronics", و طُلب منى عمل دايرة كهربائية للتحكم فى "Robotic Arm". توجد شروط كثيرة فى هذا المشروع التى من المفترض انها تساعدنا على عمل المشروع.

- كتابة VHDL كود
- وضع الكود على ال FPGA Board
- عمل دايرة على ال Breadboard و توصيلها بال FPGA Board و بـ 4 Motors بإستخدام 8 Relays و 8 Transistors و 8 Resistors و Voltage Regulator

الدكتور اراد ان يسهل الامور علينا, فاعطانا قائمة بالبيانات:
 

4Motors: 9V

8Relays : HLS8L-DC9V-SC
8Transistors : PN2222A
8Resistors : 10k
1Voltage Regulator : L7808CV1
انا بالفعل انتهيت من كتابة الكود و تجهيز ال FPGA Board لكنى اواجه مشكلة فى تركيب الدايرة على ال Breadboard.
هذه الرسمة من المفترض ان تكون دايرة ال Relay

 





 المشكلة هى إنى لا ادرى كيف اوصل ال Relay بال Vdd و بال Gnd, ايضا ما هو فرق الجهد الذى من المفترض ان استخدمه..... 

بجد انا اريد المساعدة فى هذا الامر فى اقرب وقت ممكن.

شكراً مقدماً
​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

فرق الجهد الواجب استخدامه للريلاي هو 9 فولت 

اما بالنسبه كيفية توصيل الريلاي يمكنك ذلك عن طريق الاميتر (beep)

او وصل كما هو موضح بالصوره الرفقه


----------



## slmat27 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على الرد....

جارى توصيل الدايرة مثل الرسمة المرفقة و اختبرها و الرد غدا ان شاء الله بالنتائج


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى
هذه هى الدائرة وهكذا توصل المقاومة و أيضا تحتاج هذه الثنائيات Diodes


----------



## slmat27 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى "ماجد" , للاسف الشديد انا لا افهم تلك الدايرة , و ما هى الثنائيات "Diodes"... ^_^

بعد توصيل الدايرة و تجربتها مع المعيد, قال لى ان ال Transistor ضعيف و غير قادر ان يضاعف التيار اللازم لتشغيل ال Relay.

فما هو القانون الذى يجب استخدامه لحساب قيمة ال Resistor التى سوف تساعد ال Transistor على مضاعفة التيار!!!

- ملحوظة: هل من الممكن ان اكتب باللغة النجليزية لأنى ادرس بالانجليزية و من الصعب التحويل للعربية؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

slmat27 قال:


> أخى "ماجد" , للاسف الشديد انا لا افهم تلك الدايرة , و ما هى الثنائيات "Diodes"... ^_^


التعديل عن الدائرة اللى انت رسمتها فقط فى مكان توصيل المقاومات و إضافة 2 دايود
هنا شرح للدايود أو الثنائيات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647-3.html
وهذا رمزها و تحته شكلها بنفس اتجاه الرمز






> بعد توصيل الدايرة و تجربتها مع المعيد, قال لى ان ال Transistor ضعيف و غير قادر ان يضاعف التيار اللازم لتشغيل ال Relay.


أى دائرة؟ التى وضعتها أنت أم ماذا


> فما هو القانون الذى يجب استخدامه لحساب قيمة ال Resistor التى سوف تساعد ال Transistor على مضاعفة التيار!!!


الدائرة التى وضعتها لك مجربة اكثر من 100 مرة


> - ملحوظة: هل من الممكن ان اكتب باللغة النجليزية لأنى ادرس بالانجليزية و من الصعب التحويل للعربية؟


إذن سأرد عليك بالإنجليزية
The relay current is almost less than 30 m.a. and all the components that can drive a relay directly is rated 30 m.a. or at most 50 m.a
The transistor PN2222 is rated at 100 m.a. so it can drive a relay safely, it is also rated as having B=100 that is the current gain of PN2222 is 100, which means that if the relay needs the full 50 ma, the gate current needed is 50 / 100 = 50 ua which is far less than any gate can drive. A standered gate output will provide more than 1 ma
The Gate current in this circuit is 5V (expected from gate)/10 K =.5ma which is Ohm's Law and it is ten times what is needed by the transistor to saturate​ 
But remember that relay is a big coil and if you try to turn it off with the transistor , it can produce a back emf that can easily destroy ypur transistor. Now re-check your circuit and see what went wrong​ 
A quick check is to connect the input end of 10K resistor to +5V which is the standered output voltage expected from a gate, the relay should operate​


----------



## slmat27 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanks a lot for your help Maged :20:

I already connected the circuit as you told me but without using "Diodes", and tested it now on the motors the motors worked just fine :77:
I'm really happy that I'm almost finished with this project, its assessment about 20% of the grade  

Anyhow, tomorrow I will connect the Breadboard with the FPGA board that already has the VHDL code implemented on its chips. T

ادعو لى عشان التقييم غداً إن شاء الله و اريد ان احصل على درجة ممتازة....

شكراً جزيلاً ​


----------



## ادور (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر كتير لك واتمني لك كل التقدم 
لكن هناك نقطة انو المجسات ودوائر الارسال والاستقبال


----------



## slmat27 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

I handled the project today, and it worked very well. Tested it with 4 motors, and the sequence of the motors was almost perfect and faced no troubles -except with having Relay's legs broken and going to buy new Relays-. Anyway, I came here again to thanks all for help and thought that I could upload the final circuit that I used for 1 motor and repeated it the same for the 4 motors  s





P.S.: Testing on the real Robotic Arm will be held on Monday "ISA" so I will try to take some photographs and upload it here ​


----------



## andaziar_85 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي slmat27 العزيز انا ايضا طالب في هندسة الميكاترونكس 
وعندي سؤال اذا تجاوبني وتساعدنى اكون ممنون 
و السؤال هو : هل تستطيع وضع برنامج ل vhdl هنا او رابط؟
و شكرا


----------



## slmat27 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

Hey andaziar_85, 

I'm so sorry for the late reply, but I was busy in handling other projects in at the university. 

I couldn't upload the code of my program here, but I did upload it on RapidShare. Here is the link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/320440906/RoboticArmController.vhd

I hope you understand it, if you found any problems just inform me and I'll be glad to help ASAP.

Good luck pal :20:d​


----------



## andaziar_85 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you for your replay but
i did not mean your project code 
actually i need a working vhdl simulator software
if you can attach the software please help me ....


----------



## slmat27 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

The software am using is called Xilinx v10.1
And I can't attach it here or even upload it any where because of two reasons
First: it's 6 GB source
Second: its not a free software, I got a temporary student license from my university

But still you can buy it, search for it as torrent, or simply search for VHDL free simulator software through Google - Xilinx is considered one of the best softwares for VHDL


----------

